# system $1000



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I couldnt beleive me eyes and wasnt sure where to put this. I had to post it up to get someone else to verify what my eyes were telling me.....


System for Car Amp and Two Ten Pioneers with Sony MP3 Stereo | eBay


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

That ones been listed on ebay before. I believe there was another thread for it then as well.

Still funny everytime I see it tho.................


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Lol some people are seriously mentally handicapped with some of the garbage they put up online, what's even more saddening is some dumb ass will probably buy it


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

made an offer for $5 with the note "$1000 for a stolen broken stereo is stupid. "


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

thats 499 more pennies than I would haveo offered for it...


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

when i saw this the other day i was trying to recall where the thread was on bad installs 

what i would pay for from this guy is more photos of the install


----------



## aoessand (Jan 11, 2011)

stop hating on my future system guys! and dont anyone buy it before i get saved up for it!!!! LOL


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Im gunna offer .99 cents lol.


----------



## mechatron (Sep 26, 2013)

The ad states that it's in "New" condition...yep totally believable ..lol


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

This hopefully is a joke.

Pickup only!


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder what ****ty car this was in? A 1988 Lebaron owed by John Voit?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ultimateherts said:


> A 1988 Lebaron owed by John Voit?



hopefully one that was not taken to Jerry's mechanic with the b/o problem


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

legend94 said:


> hopefully one that was not taken to Jerry's mechanic with the b/o problem


It was actually the Valet that had the horrific BO. 
Jerry's mechanic was the one who obsessed about the car and gave him all kinds of **** for not idolizing the car enough. 
He even stole it when Jerry brought it in, because Kramer and Newman borrowed it and put groceries under the hood, because Elaine had JFK's golf clubs in the trunk. 
Upon chasing him across state, whilst on their way to Michigan to return bottles and cans for the higher deposit, he began throwing the clubs at them. 
Great episode.


----------

